# Ινστιτούτο Εκπαιδευτικής Πολιτικής (ΙΕΠ) = Institute of Educational Policy



## nickel (Jun 24, 2011)

Αντικαθιστά το Παιδαγωγικό Ινστιτούτο. Πρόεδρός του, ο Αλέξης Δημαράς.

Ο σχετικός νόμος:
http://www.hellenicparliament.gr/UserFiles/bcc26661-143b-4f2d-8916-0e0e66ba4c50/u-diofa-pap.pdf
στη σελίδα
http://www.hellenicparliament.gr/en...u?law_id=fdfb30c2-1d8b-4ecb-ba83-d955d445eefc


----------

